# new predator hunter



## tat2dwhitetrash (Feb 9, 2010)

This is going to be my first year coyote huntin. Currently unemployed and gatin ready to start school but want to be outdoors between deer season & turkey. Looking for tips hints etc.. for a first time hunter. Will be huntin in Ohio. Any help would be awesome...


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Pay attention to the wind, never call into an area where the wind is blowing right into. Wear full camo, including a face mask, be patient, don't over call, and don't take any shots you might miss, if you shoot at a dog and miss, you will probably never see him again. Also purchase a DVD of some kind, everyone will tell you something with Randy Anderson, but if you can't find a RA DVD, just get something so you get a feel for how the set up will go down. Lastly be patient, whatever DVD you get, or TV show you watch you will think this is going to be the easiest thing you have ever done in your life.........it won't be. I am not saying you won't call one in your first time out, but if you don't call one in right away, don't be surprised.


----------



## songdog243 (Jan 29, 2010)

well said coyotejon well said


----------



## FoxSniper (Feb 1, 2010)

Ya Coyotejon is right i have put in over forty hours in the last 3 weeks, saw alot of coyotes and fox but nothing that i could seal the deal with


----------



## predator_hunter (Feb 7, 2010)

I just just started this year also.I watch alot of predator nation and predator quest there just shows on the sportsman's network.I know the wind should always be top on your mind and it's a good idea to hunt with a friend that way you can watch each other's six.you should check out Varmint Al's Eclectic Web Pages there's many more but that's one of the first i've learned from.


----------



## autumnrider (Feb 2, 2010)

glad u joined --- 
only tip i can give-----read everything that is and that was posted --i have learned a lot already---the folks that has replied ahead of me has really helped--i appreciate these folks. 
good luck hunting, school, finding a job and God Bless You and yours.


----------



## JAKEAZ (Feb 10, 2010)

Yeah hooking up with anybody that knows what there doing and have been doing it a while is a big plus. I am new to predator hunting also i joined up with a local Hunting club and they offer novice hunts where they take people out who havent hunted befor and show them how to do it. Also joining up with a club give you a lot in ways of compatitions prizes my club raffles off gear and guns every month. Plus if your looking for old timers and people who have been hunting for more years than you thats were you will find them, just look around on the net for a club in your area.


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

try to find the old school guys. they can help you and are not likely in a hunting club. ask around for a fur buyer. the old school guys probably still stretch to sell. the buyer usually shows up about once a month at a set location. the hunters will show up to sell. even when you dont call a pred it is still great. i called in 17 turkeys today. it was snowing a little, no preds and i heard a yelp. unscrewed a genuine government pen and sucked through the open end making yelps. an old school trick. still works. came to 20 yards.


----------

